# I did it ! I did it ! I did it !



## G G Dellie (Mar 31, 2014)

Just found out this a m that I won .


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow!! It's definitely a big winner. Yay!!!!!!


----------



## GrapeJam (Oct 4, 2011)

Congratulations! It is beautiful.


----------



## ch_nit.fanner (Jun 12, 2016)

Wahooooo Great job, its beautifull


----------



## aprilla (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm not surprised! Fabulous!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## CarolZ (Apr 6, 2011)

You did a fantastic job on this and should be soooo proud! Congratulations on the Best of Show and the Blue Ribbon!!!


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Stunningly Beautiful! Well done.


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

aw well you should have, that is really really amazing, very well done. How did you get the umbrella shape?


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

Yep!! You did it!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## BonnieP (Feb 18, 2014)

Congrats, well deserved!!


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Gorgeous...definitely worth a blue ribbon...congrats...jberg


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Congratulations! Beautiful crocheted pineapple!


----------



## Melgold (Mar 31, 2016)

Beautiful! You deserved it!


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Congrats, YOU DID IT!!! Beautiful tablecloth, can you share the pattern??


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

????????????????????


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Well-done and much-deserved. Congratulations!!


----------



## Lynnknits (Feb 15, 2016)

oh wow! Beautiful!!


----------



## toodlebugs (Dec 14, 2012)

That looks like a parasol to me. I would love the pattern.


----------



## kaysped (Aug 11, 2012)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## yarnfreak15 (Jan 22, 2016)

It's gorgeous, you should have won. I'm experiencing agility envy right now.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

It's beautiful, congratulations on your well deserved win. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Awesome Great work


----------



## KnitWit73 (Aug 12, 2011)

Gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

Beautiful parasol, thoroughly deserved to win. ????????????


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

toodlebugs said:


> That looks like a parasol to me. I would love the pattern.


Woops, so it is. It would also be a nice tablecloth pattern ????!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I see the judges have "great taste" also and know the amount of work you put into this. Congratulations.


----------



## swissingrid (Jun 29, 2016)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Binzy (Apr 7, 2015)

Gorgeous!! Congratulations ????


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow! Congrats!


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

Fabulous! First place at my house too.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes you did do it! Congrats. You do amazing work.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

G G Dellie said:


> Just found out this a m that I won .


Good for you!!!! A beautiful piece for sure. Congratulations


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Congratulations, very well deserved.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

That is beautiful and you certainly deserved to win. Congratulations.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful work. Congratulations


----------



## somnus (Dec 30, 2014)

Well done...fandabbydozy...well deserved win!


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Fantastic!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

You didn't just WIN, you got BEST OF SHOW!! Congratulations for your win, your work is gorgeous, and how exciting for you.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

BLUE RIBBON....congratulations.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Lovely! Congratulations????


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Such beautiful work, congratulations


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm not surprised either. It's amazing! Congrats...


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

You sure did do it! Congrats.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

That is just the coolest umbrella that I have ever seen. It's no wonder they gave you the blue ribbon! Wouldn't that be a great accessory for a wedding?


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! Congrats, you deserve it.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

GrapeJam said:


> Congratulations! It is beautiful.


Agree!!! :sm24:


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Congrats! Beautiful work!


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Congratulations, it is beautiful


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Well deserved win,congratulations!


----------



## YNotCrochet (Jun 11, 2017)

Smart judges! You definitely deserved to win.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Congratulations. It's beautiful. :sm24:


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Beautiful! Big winner!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Well Done! Beautiful work and be proud!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Absolutely stunning.. congratulations!!!!????????????????


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

A well-deserved win, I must say! Beautiful work!


----------



## G G Dellie (Mar 31, 2014)

To partridgewoman, I bought an umbrella at a thrift shop, stripped and painted it. To everyone Thank you all, I'm still in shock.☺


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

OMGoodness, that is stunning. Well deserved honor.


----------



## nvnannie (Sep 21, 2016)

Congratulations, it's stunning!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Congratulations! That is just lovely, beautifully crocheted. Pineapple stitch is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

Can you share the pattern???


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Such beautiful work


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Impressive! So well done!


----------



## Joyce Ostle (Dec 17, 2015)

Congratulations


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

wow that is beautiful! well done x


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Ya-hoo! Congratulations.


----------



## CornishKnitter (Jan 23, 2016)

I can see why you won! Beautiful, famtastic work!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes you did! Congratulations, it's gorgeous


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Congratulations it's well deserved. ????


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Congratulations, a win well deserved.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Gorgeous!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Congratulations, beautiful work.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Hip hip hooray! Indeed you did it! So well deserved as that is excellent work!


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Congratulations, it is a beauty


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful! Congratulations.


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

Congratulations!!It is a beautiful piece!


----------



## Trekkiebigtime (Oct 13, 2015)

Lovely


----------



## Chrisanne (Oct 21, 2016)

Congratulations that is so fabulous. Well deserved, you can see all the hours of work in that piece. Well done. Its beautiful.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Congratulations. We'll deserved.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Congratulations! Beautiful work! :sm11:


----------



## Deb-Auckland (Feb 21, 2017)

Congratulations. Well done.


----------



## jankula (Jun 1, 2011)

Now that is just beautiful. Thanks for sharing and congrats on the blue ribbon.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Very many congratulations on a well deserved prize.


----------



## DesignHapp (Mar 26, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Good job.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Beautiful, it deserved to win! Congratulations.


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

Congratulations! Its really pretty! Well done! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Congratulations.....well done!


----------



## Sherryvdb (Jul 26, 2015)

that is gorgeous. congratulations.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Congratulations! I can see why you won..... it's beautiful :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## b1hebb (Jun 5, 2017)

Wow. Awesome 
I've got patterns always on my want to try list. So excited to see one made. And impressed


----------



## Katie in Maine (Jan 11, 2015)

Congratulations!???????? beautiful!!!


----------



## nurserylinda (Jan 25, 2013)

Congratulations! Beautiful! :sm24:


----------



## mcmanusp (Jan 11, 2016)

W0w! Well deserved!


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL !!!!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

No wonder it won, it's gorgeous.


----------



## Umina (Jul 14, 2017)

So elegant! You deserve your win!


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Congrats, i love it


----------



## ykreeves (Jul 9, 2012)

Excellent!!!!! You are certainly a winner!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Congratulations, it's gorgeous!


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

Exquisite, truly deserved


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

Congratulations, beautiful work.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Congratulations, beautiful.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! All your hard work paid off. Proud of you and I'm doing the happy dance with you!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Beautiful..great job...


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm not surprised you won after seeing it. It is a beauty.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Well deserved!


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

Until I saw yours, I would never have imagined a crocheted parasol. It's gorgeous! I want one!


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

And rightly so! That is beautiful! Was it hard to get it on the frame?


----------



## Deanie1129 (Jan 10, 2016)

Well done, congrats


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrads!!!!; It's beautiful!!


----------



## Cynthia Townley (Feb 25, 2017)

It's wonderful! Would you share the pattern?


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

That is wonderful and also gorgeous!!!


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

????????????


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Congrats! It is beautiful!


----------



## passionblu (May 9, 2011)

Congratulations...It is GORGEOUS. Congrats again


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

congrats to you


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Congratulations!!! Your umbrella totally amazed me!


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

Congrats...It's gorgeous!!! :sm24:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Congratulations! This so beautiful! Applause! Applause!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Well done, a much deserved win. Yahoooooo :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## chicky721 (Jun 13, 2016)

Wow Conradulations, beautiful work.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations. Your work sure is pretty.


----------



## Momvam (Jul 31, 2013)

Awesome Parasol!! So beautiful and delicate. Congratulations for a job well done.


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Congrates its beautiful.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow! Congrats!! Beautiful piece! Absolutely a blue ribbon winner!!


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

Congratulations, it is gorgeous.


----------



## sgreene (Feb 7, 2015)

Not a surprise. This is gorgeous!


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful. Great job.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

It, stunning,well done and congratulations


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

It's beautiful! You deserve to win!!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Congratulations! Beautiful shawl and awesome work!


----------



## dunnville89 (Apr 24, 2012)

Congratulations! Your creation was stunningly beautiful and it deserved the great prize you earned.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm01: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## marleneaudet1953 (Feb 13, 2017)

Right on, beautiful work.


----------



## mudijoon (Dec 2, 2016)

Beautiful! Great job! I wanted to make one of these but it looks intimidating to me.


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

Congratulations. A well deserved prize.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Very well deserved,your work is beautiful.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Woo-hoo! That's gorgeous, you sure deserve those prizes! Congratulations!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

G G Dellie said:


> Just found out this a m that I won .


In the words of my young daughters 
"WOOT WOOT" 
Congratulations!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Gorgeous. You deserve the win.


----------



## Bostonmama (Aug 25, 2012)

Wonderful! It is beautiful.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

and should have--this is just gorgeous!! Sincere Congratulations :sm01: :sm01: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

I'll just add my congratulations to what has already been said.


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Fantastic, congrats.



G G Dellie said:


> Just found out this a m that I won .


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Fantastic !!!


----------



## iaretn10 (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes! it is beautiful and well deserved Blue Ribbon!! Congrats!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow, congrats!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

It is stunning!


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Well Done!! It's simply gorgeous!! Glad you won!!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

OH my goodness congratuations - absolutely beautiful!


----------



## PeggySca (May 17, 2012)

Good for you. What an honour.


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Love it...beautiful! great job!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## grammyx10 (Aug 4, 2016)

Congrats!! It is beautiful.


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

How exciting! Congratulations!!


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

WOW! Beautiful.


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Congratulations! It's beautiful!


----------



## calicolover (Jun 25, 2011)

congrats!


----------



## Bev'sAfgans (Apr 11, 2017)

Love it so beautiful,congratulations!!!


----------



## mac.worrall (Jun 24, 2011)

Where did you find the pattern?I have a very old parasol whose silk cover has perished-a crochet replacement on top of the original would look good.
Lovely work,by the way.


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

Good for you. Not only beautiful but a unique use of your skill.


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

That's quite an achievement!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

how beautiful, congratulations


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

Wow, incredibly beautiful and clever being an umbrella.


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

great job


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Of course you did....that's lovely.


----------



## HOVE (May 6, 2016)

Wonderful????


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

Your work is fantastic! Congratulations on the win!!!


----------



## Wiggletail (Mar 29, 2017)

Congratulations! It's beautiful.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow! Amazing work, congratulations!


----------



## darkeyes7 (Jul 8, 2017)

Congratulations!!! Its just beautiful.


----------



## Sandy5 (Feb 21, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

That is really gorgeous, congratulations.


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin' (Apr 17, 2014)

Wonderful! Beautiful! Congratulations!????????


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Congratulations! I can see why, this is beautiful.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Well deserved, it's stunning!


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

GORGEOUS shawl????


----------



## maggieblr (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful, Congratulations,


----------



## Kathleen Gallagher (Jan 27, 2017)

Gorrrrrgeous!! Simply gorrrgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Meryl Needles (Aug 31, 2012)

have never seen anything like it. beautiful work. congrats on the win.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

G G Dellie said:


> Just found out this a m that I won .


Congrats!! Awesome!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Congrats!! Awesome work!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Gorgeous!
Congratulations!


----------



## jstrr1 (Feb 26, 2011)

You earned it for sure. Beautiful


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

That is stunning. That would add so much to a lovely bridal outfit. Where can we get the pattern?


----------



## CHinNWOH (Feb 5, 2012)

Congratulations on your well-deserved award. It is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes you did! What a beautiful, clever design and your work is terrific! Congratulations!


----------



## Carolynlafavor (Apr 1, 2017)

Congratulations


----------



## thebebe (Jan 29, 2011)

A well-deserved "Best in Show".


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

Congratulations!! You deserve the BEST of Show!! Use it proudly.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Ditto all the the comments ,and would also wonder if the pattern is available.


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Just stunning ! And, best of show! Wow!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Well deserved!


----------



## maryboots (Jul 3, 2016)

One word.....GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes! Congratulations!!!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

Bravo !!!!


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

Congratulations - your work is beautiful!


----------



## CharlotteAnna (Aug 6, 2015)

Absolutely lovely!


----------



## skeinsnpages (Oct 10, 2016)

Well-deserved win. Beautiful.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful  Good for you


----------



## Vonpar (May 1, 2012)

I'm not surprised you won. That is beautiful.


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

I can see why you were the winner!! Nice work.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Congratulations! I'm sure everyone was amazed!


----------



## Fran42 (Mar 19, 2012)

Whoa . . . that truly is a winner. Congratulations!


----------



## snwyowl91 (Jan 16, 2013)

Congratulations. I love the pineapple pattern


----------



## Tallest_toad (May 17, 2017)

Congratulations, itit's beautiful.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

Congratulations....it is a beautiful parasol.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Gorgeous umbrella..????????


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

CONGRATS! CONGRATS! CONGRATS! It is absolutely gorgeous and I like the color too. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Audreyjean (Oct 24, 2011)

Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## G G Dellie (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks to everyone, I'm overjoyed with the response to my crocheted parasol. For those who asked for the pattern, it was from a magazine called "Magic Crochet". Sorry I don't know what issue. It was an old subscription and I don't think it's in print any more


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Quite right too, it's beautiful.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations. Very pretty.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Congratulations it's beautiful!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Yahoo! Congrats. I think we all knew you would win with your lovely work. Just look at all those ribbons!


----------



## Maggieber (Nov 29, 2013)

Fabulous... definitely worthy of that blue ribbon.


----------



## Susew (Sep 16, 2016)

What everyone else is saying !!!!!


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Oh my gosh. What a great accomplishment. Congrats!


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

How beautiful, and how exciting for you. I have won quite a few blue ribbons at county fairs but never a BEST IN SHOW. Wow! What an accomplishment, and well deserved I might add.


----------



## craftynana26 (Mar 30, 2017)

Congratulations! Beautiful work!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Congratulations! You deserve it...gorgeous work!! :sm24:


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm not surprised! well done and congrats :sm24:


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

GrapeJam said:


> Congratulations! It is beautiful.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow!!! Congratulations. Well deserved.


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Congratulations! You did an amazing job!


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

Congratulations! It's stunning


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

So beautiful! Congrats


----------



## jillyrosemary (Mar 15, 2015)

Totally deserved! Well done!


----------



## farmbrewer (Sep 29, 2011)

Great Job!!! I live in Lassen county and we're having our fair next week. Could I borrow your parasol ! lol


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Congratulations!!! You deserve it. Beautiful!!!!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

A well deserved prize, beautiful crochet work


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

I saw this when you showed it on KP the first time and said it would be a Fair entry and thought if you didn't win, there was something wrong with the judging. Congrats. Well deserved.


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

Splendid work !! Gorgeous. A well-deserved Best of Show ! Congratulations !!


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Well I can see why it's lovely! Job well done~~~ :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Susam (Apr 1, 2013)

Congratulations, beautiful.????


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Congratulations, it is beautiful, and fully deserved to win.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Congratulations, beautiful work


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

Wonderful on winning and what a beauty you have created!


----------



## Monty Cathon (Jul 30, 2016)

holy smokers that is fantastic!!


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Sweet! Its beautiful !


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

Fantastic! Congratulations to you!


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

Congratulations!!????????????


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Congratulations!! Beautiful.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Congratulations!!! You did a great job of crocheting one of my favorite crochet patterns, the pineapple stitch. You certainly deserved the recognition you received. Do you have a pattern for this one? Can you share with us how to obtain it? Aloha... Bev

ETA: I just read through the many responses to your post and saw that you replied to our request for locating the pattern. Sorry it's no longer available. I think Magic Crochet has been out of print for quite a long time. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Congratulations! I just love, love, love pineapple stitch. Yours is simply lovely!


----------



## luv2quilt247 (Jan 20, 2011)

Congratulations! We'll deserved - It's beautiful!


----------



## stephie707 (Apr 1, 2017)

It is truly beautiful and deserves a blue ribbon.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

well deserved!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Congratulations! A ribbon well deserved - beautiful work.


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

Congrats! Good to know that the judges had excellent taste and a knowledge of crochet!


----------



## jtchip (Jan 7, 2017)

It's beautiful!! Did you make it for a wedding or some special event?


----------



## Sherriea (Mar 18, 2011)

Congratulations! Wonderful work!


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

As well you should win 1st place. It is beautiful


----------



## seedee95758 (Dec 8, 2013)

Congratulations! Beautiful!


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

The judges had good taste and you deserved to win.
Congratulations!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Not surprising. It is lovely!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Congratulations, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

Well deserved, congratulations.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Stunning.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Congratulations. Beautifully executed and finished. Deserving of accolades! Do bask in your glory. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## rbadan (Feb 26, 2017)

Absolutely gorgeous! Love the pineapple stitch. :sm24:


----------



## stitchin' time (Oct 3, 2016)

Skip the blue ribbon! It's the purple one that counts! Congratulations!


----------



## pawestiegirl (Dec 27, 2016)

Wow! Beautiful! Definitely deserving of the win!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Congrats, good job!


----------



## Nancyeknits (Aug 2, 2013)

Congrats! You did a beautiful job!


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Congratulations! It is beautiful. You have a right to be happy and proud????


----------



## Whiskerkin (Dec 9, 2011)

Excellent!!! Congrats


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Super!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Beautiful job!


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Very, very nice! Be proud! Your parasol is stunning!


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh my, I'll say you deserved Best in the Show????


----------



## Veleria (Nov 26, 2013)

That is beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

G G Dellie said:


> Just found out this a m that I won .


Wow, congratulations your parasol is beautiful :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sharon symborski (Sep 27, 2016)

It is awesome, you certainly deserve it!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

G G Dellie said:


> Thanks to everyone, I'm overjoyed with the response to my crocheted parasol. For those who asked for the pattern, it was from a magazine called "Magic Crochet". Sorry I don't know what issue. It was an old subscription and I don't think it's in print any more


I have several of those magazines, I shall have a look and see if I have the pattern.
Thank you.


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Rucia (Mar 4, 2015)

OMG, that its just wonderful, pretty, beautiful. CONGRATULATION!!!


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

How wonderful!!!!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Congratulations. It is beautiful. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Ms.Lefty (May 6, 2011)

Congrats!!! Very pretty.


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

So beautiful. You deserve to win.
Congrats and enjoy.


----------

